# 2004 Beetle 2.0 w/ P0321 P0341 and EPC light and loss of power



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Help! I have a 2004 Beetle 2.0. All of of sudden the epc light came on and the car wouldn't get over 10 mph. I've scanned the codes and found P0321 Engine speed sensor and P0341 Camshaft position sensor. I immediately replaced the crankshaft position sensor thinking that would take care of the problem. Unfortunately it did not. I can clear the codes out and still get the same 2 codes in the computer. Sometimes the car will run fine sometimes it will not. I've cleaned the throttle body and mass air. Cleaned the negative cable end on battery post. I've checked voltage on the camshaft position sensor harness and its 4.99. I've checked the fuel pressure at 55-60#'s.


I've also got it to throw code P0222 Throttle valve position sensor and P0352 Ignition coil b primary circuit. These two codes have only showed up once after clearing codes and retesting.

I've got it narrowed down to camshaft position sensor, throttle body, or ecm. 

I'm new to the forum and any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What engine code? BGD or BEV?

Check timing. This could be a correlation error between camshaft and crankshaft.

P0222 was likely caused when you cleaned the throttle body. You need to perform ADP with VCDS before the throttle will operate properly after cleaning. It won't self-adapt.

What coil are you running?


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> What engine code? BGD or BEV?
> 
> Check timing. This could be a correlation error between camshaft and crankshaft.
> 
> ...


BGD. The P0222 actually came into the ecm before cleaning. Yes I've already performed the ADP with VCDS. The coil is factory I'm assumming.

When looking at the absolute throttle position the % with the engine not running goes from 14% to 85% wot which is normal. However when driving down the road the epc light comes on and at wot the % is like 20%. That's what makes me think the throttle body is going bad. However the P0321 and P0341 is not making sense. 

Car only has 79k miles on it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Check the timing. Cam and crank sensor codes at the same time is probably a timing issue.

A bad throttle would throw some other code(s), scan the car with VCDS to make sure there's no codes your OBDII reader is missing.

20% may be a fail safe or limp mode.


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Check the timing. Cam and crank sensor codes at the same time is probably a timing issue.
> 
> A bad throttle would throw some other code(s), scan the car with VCDS to make sure there's no codes your OBDII reader is missing.
> 
> 20% may be a fail safe or limp mode.


What would be the best method for checking the timing? Bringing number 1 to tdc and checking marks ? 

If the marks line up I'm gonna say replace the camshaft sensor ? Do you agree ? Thanks alot.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes. Flywheel TDC mark, camshaft O|T mark.


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Well I've checked marks and they line up perfect. I even put a camshaft sensor in it. Before I did any of this the car would start running very rough then smooth out then rough again and die. It is still throwing camshaft position codes and now throwing ignition coil circuit codes along with misfires.
> 
> 
> I also took a gas sample and I see no water.
> ...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Time to get out wiring diagrams and verify circuits. Has the ignition coil ground TSB been performed properly? I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of a bad computer just yet.

Also, scan the car with VCDS if possible. Generic OBDII may be throwing you on a wild goose chase here.


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Time to get out wiring diagrams and verify circuits. Has the ignition coil ground TSB been performed properly? I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of a bad computer just yet.
> 
> Also, scan the car with VCDS if possible. Generic OBDII may be throwing you on a wild goose chase here.


No the coil ground has not been done. I just got a used computer that is a direct swap as far as numbers go. I recorded the ecu information and replaced it. The key light on the instrument cluster flashing and the car will only start up and die.

From what I read the key has to be reprogrammed to match this ecm and you have to have a skc code ? 

Any info on that or am I doing something wrong ? The car is an 04 and has immobilizer 3.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You need to go to the match immobilizer. If you have SKC for the cluster and both new and old ECU's you can do it with VCDS, otherwise the dealership is the only way The dealer can match control units and keys to make it work, but they are no longer physically capable of giving you the SKC code. ECU's (and clusters) are not plug-and-play with 2001 and later vehicles.

Also, it is not recommended to swap ECU's before performing a thorough diagnosis on everything else. Sometimes an electrical short can cook a control unit, and simply swapping the control unit with a replacement will only fry the replacement. As it stands, I'm not sure that yours is bad anyway.


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> You need to go to the match immobilizer. If you have SKC for the cluster and both new and old ECU's you can do it with VCDS, otherwise the dealership is the only way The dealer can match control units and keys to make it work, but they are no longer physically capable of giving you the SKC code. ECU's (and clusters) are not plug-and-play with 2001 and later vehicles.
> 
> Also, it is not recommended to swap ECU's before performing a thorough diagnosis on everything else. Sometimes an electrical short can cook a control unit, and simply swapping the control unit with a replacement will only fry the replacement. As it stands, I'm not sure that yours is bad anyway.


Your never going to believe this. When I pulled the old computer I noticed some of the terminals has corrodded and turned blue. I sanded the terminals clean and looked inside the harness and it was wet and corroded. I cleaned it and hooked everything back up and the dang thing is running PERFECT!!! I've not test drove it yet but I can rev it with no EPC light coming on.

On a side note I somehow got the odometer reading in the Km/h instead of Mph so the miles are showing something crazy.

How do I change that ? Thanks


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I would definitely believe it. Hence the reason "check wires and connections" comes before "replace ECU" in the diagnostic path 

As far as KM vs Miles, not sure on that one, never had that happen to me. Might be a coding issue in the cluster if there's no manual way to switch back and forth on your model.


----------



## lilcobrar (May 13, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> I would definitely believe it. Hence the reason "check wires and connections" comes before "replace ECU" in the diagnostic path
> 
> As far as KM vs Miles, not sure on that one, never had that happen to me. Might be a coding issue in the cluster if there's no manual way to switch back and forth on your model.


The cluster was reading mph before I changed ecm's. Makes no sense because if you convert the kmh to mph it's the correct mileage. 

I also have to find a radio code.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The ECU may have somehow lost its original coding during the swap. You need VCDS to code it properly.


----------

